# NREMT help. Failed it the first time. Intimidated



## Omar J (Jul 12, 2015)

I completed my expedited EMT course in September  of 2014. I took the exam and failed it barely. Waited a few months to take it again and failed miserably. 

I am currently studying to take it again before I start school. 

I am incredibly intimidated to take it again. I have bad test anxiety. I have proved to my instructors that I know the material. 
However it's been so long since I waited until after my semester was over.  Any tips on how long should I study? I appreciate any feedback offered


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 12, 2015)

Purchase a test prep service.


----------



## Omar J (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah, it came with my emt course. That's what we primarily used.well jblearning... I have random test simulator. Also a test book. Any recommendations?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 12, 2015)

Use them.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 12, 2015)

Omar J said:


> Any recommendations?





Omar J said:


> jblearning... I have random test simulator. Also a test book.



You answered your own question. Keep on keeping on with what you already have. If you feel you need some extra help I used a National Registry for dummies type of book when I was studying for NREMT.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 12, 2015)

You might also consider taking a refresher class.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 12, 2015)

Tigger said:


> You might also consider taking a refresher class.



I think that's what'll happen if he doesn't take the advice about using the test prep.


----------



## djk5v (Jul 14, 2015)

There's a smart phone app I used that helped me. I think it was in the $5 range.


----------



## emt2mdorbust (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass. At the same time, it's nice to hear I'm not the only one in the same boat. Except I took my class a long time ago. I haven't really had the time to take NREMT because I took the class when I was a full time student at another school. After that, finishing my other schooling was my first priority (time wise and cost wise). Now that I'm done,  I went over all my notes, the book, and the work book. I just took it for the first time and didn't pass. I have a good memory but it wasn't enough.  I'm going to start from the bottom and study everything over again. Go over all your notes and the book. My teacher gave me the power points, do you have those? It seems like everyone uses the same book pretty much and the book hasn't changed yet. Maybe I can dropbox the ppts or email them to you. 

Also try using another prep-site other than the jblearning. I'm going to do the 30 day EMTPrep. It sucks to spend even more money but this is an investment in your future... If anyone has a better site please recommend.

Are you a full time student? Don't fall behind in your classes and priorities, but at the same time don't wait to long to take the test like I did. Best of luck.


----------



## Omar J (Aug 21, 2015)

emt2mdorbust said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass. At the same time, it's nice to hear I'm not the only one in the same boat. Except I took my class a long time ago. I haven't really had the time to take NREMT because I took the class when I was a full time student at another school. After that, finishing my other schooling was my first priority (time wise and cost wise). Now that I'm done,  I went over all my notes, the book, and the work book. I just took it for the first time and didn't pass. I have a good memory but it wasn't enough.  I'm going to start from the bottom and study everything over again. Go over all your notes and the book. My teacher gave me the power points, do you have those? It seems like everyone uses the same book pretty much and the book hasn't changed yet. Maybe I can dropbox the ppts or email them to you.
> 
> Also try using another prep-site other than the jblearning. I'm going to do the 30 day EMTPrep. It sucks to spend even more money but this is an investment in your future... If anyone has a better site please recommend.
> 
> Are you a full time student? Don't fall behind in your classes and priorities, but at the same time don't wait to long to take the test like I did. Best of luck.







Thank you for you great feedback. I was a gull time student. I'm done for now. I'm planning on taking it the end of september. I have reading the book cover to cover. It's going well so far. I quiz myself using test prep after every chapter.   

And yeah I might do the test prep or refresher before I take the next exam. I have been notified that I will have a job as soon as I finish this exam. I did save all the PowerPointss but they're all on my old hard drive. Dropbox in them would be a great help. If you could. 

BTW my second I did it was when I was a full time student. I should've waited.


----------



## emt2mdorbust (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow that's great how did you swing that? Should I start applying places now, without having finished the test? Did you finish all the DMV Ambulance stuff already? Or are you going to work in the hospital as a ER/ED Tech? That's great!!! Congrats on job opportunity.

As for drop box I was part of the space race... so I have all 5GB filled and they said that since Space Race is over it's now back to 2GB. So I can't add only delete back down to 2GB SO I'm going to delete everything and then start adding the ppts.  And When I'm done ill send the link. Give me like 2 days to do it.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Aug 22, 2015)

I always take tons of test questions for exams like the NREMT , FP-C etc.  Answer questions until you can't stand it anymore and then keep going. Make notes on questions/subjects that you struggle with or fail. I think this is far more useful than reading sections of texts over and continually missing the same concepts.

Good luck


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Oct 1, 2015)

EMT CRASH COURSE book by Dr. Christopher Coughlin. It helped me when I was studying for NREMT. Take a look and see wether it can help you out.

Good luck


----------



## Jossmer Narvaez (Oct 3, 2015)

I am on the same boat too. I took my course back in January of 2014-April 2014 and haven't taken my NREMT. Right now I'm reading my JB Learning and have the online access with the Crash Course book. I regret taking this long to take it.


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Oct 3, 2015)

Jossmer Narvaez said:


> I am on the same boat too. I took my course back in January of 2014-April 2014 and haven't taken my NREMT. Right now I'm reading my JB Learning and have the online access with the Crash Course book. I regret taking this long to take it.


There's nothing you can do about not taking it early and regretting it won't help. Study hard and you'll do just fine guys.


----------



## Jossmer Narvaez (Oct 4, 2015)

Atin Chuuk said:


> There's nothing you can do about not taking it early and regretting it won't help. Study hard and you'll do just fine guys.


Sure will! Thanx for the positive feed back.


----------



## euniek (Oct 13, 2015)

Omar J said:


> I completed my expedited EMT course in September  of 2014. I took the exam and failed it barely. Waited a few months to take it again and failed miserably.
> 
> I am currently studying to take it again before I start school.
> 
> ...



Hey OP, juuuust created an account just to respond to you! hah! Even though the thread is a little bit old by now...Guess I won't be a ghost snooper on this site anymore 

I _highly_ recommend this book: (apparently I can't post links until I have 5 posts)
*EMT (Emergency Medical Technician) Crash Course Book + Online (EMT Test Preparation)*
. You can find it on amazon! A friend recommended it to me after I vented to him about being stressed out that it had been over 5 months since I finished my EMT class. I read through it front to back a week before my test, wrote notecards on basically everything the book talked about, and passed the test no problem! I was a full-time student, too, on my last quarter before finishing my bachelors, so there are definitely people in the same boat as you are haha. I also get test anxiety, so I feel ya! However, the book gives you some great tips and clarifications on topics I thought I knew, but didn't know. 

AND it's almost 50% cheaper than when I bought it only 5 months ago! D:

Good luck!


----------



## LOSTatsea (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice guys... it's been 5 months since I finished my class up as well and just failed 1st attempt at NREMT by a bit. I, too, like OP have a job lined up and everything for post-pass exam; and studied all material I had and a dozen or more practice apps on mobile. However, I feel I definitely need an online testing resource (like JB Learning, emt-national-training, etc...). I'm thinking I'll definitely hit up the book Euniek recommeded as we seem to be (have been) in the same situation, but would love some feedback if it would be worth it to drop money on another test site as well? or anything else to have me solidly grounded for this... trying to get family moved while in school full time and looking forward to this job- begining after grad. in Dec. and this test. It feels rediculous that I failed this test when 5 months ago I had this DOWN... 

Anyways, thanks for all the info previously mentioned and any incite further would also be amazingly appreciated! Gotta say, it's nice just to see that others have done the same.


----------



## spudz (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi all I just started  my training but this kind of scares me a little.  I appreciate all the knowledge shared and will def check out the book.
-Spudz


----------



## EMTaylor (Feb 15, 2016)

EMT Crash course is great, like others have said. The curriculum my class used was JBLearning which is very good. I also purchased EMTPrep which is an online test taking program. It has *similar* structured questions like the NREMT so it teaches you how to read the questions and pick the best answer. 

With all that said, everyone RELAX. The worst thing you can do for yourself is get all worked up about the test. If you don't breathe and don't read carefully, you'll get yourself into trouble.


----------



## Omar J (May 5, 2016)

Hello, Just to update everyone on status. I did end up passing the NREMT.   Thank you guys. you were all a huge help


----------



## LOSTatsea (May 9, 2016)

Hey brother, glad to hear the good news! I did as well and am currently working on medic classes... 

Best of luck bro!


----------

